# Dometic Pan Holder Grommets Alternative and Cheap.



## wirerick

Hello Everyone,

I have got fed up with buying these Grommets for the pan holders especially @ £1.20 each :evil: . 
So today i bought these http://www.maplin.co.uk/rubber-grommets-29915 QT93B £1.99  .
They are a perfect fit, we have just finished cooking and took the holders out to clean the stove and none have broken  . Which with the others they broke straight away :evil: .
You get 10 in a pack so 20p each is cheap and hopefully they will last 8) .
Hope this helps so give them a try for £2 nothing to loose.

Cheer Rick, Karen and Oscar (the Cat).


----------



## an99uk

£1.20 8O 

The last ones I bought were 80p each, I thought that was bad. I will give the Maplins ones a try.
Thank you


----------



## Patrick_Phillips

I used the Maplins grommetts a couple of years ago and found that they went hard and broke off at the underside after a few months.
I replaced them because I had some left over and the same think happened so I didn't buy any more thinking they were not the answer.
Now that the cooker has been waiting 18 months for new grommetts and the broken Maplin ones are still there, I have become aware that the pan holders don't rattle.
So they do work after all!
Patrick


----------



## bigfrank3

Thanks for the link wirerick what size grommet should I be buying the site has 6 different ones although only 2 are £1.99

Thanks bigfrank3


----------



## wirerick

Hi bigfrank3,

Part number QT93B.

Cheers Rick.


----------



## bigfrank3

Yes I've just reread your post and I can see that you have already given it.    

Thanks again, bigfrank3


----------



## wirerick

Hi bigfrank3,

No problem i do that all the time :lol: 

Rick.


----------



## wirerick

My grommets are still working :lol: 

Rick.


----------



## NormanB

Our grommets are for a SMEV 400 series hob and we've just replaced them at only 16p each. They may fit the Dometic?

(SMEVPart No 181B Bush, 16p each + vat from Leisure Spares at Boroughbridge)


----------



## Addie

NormanB said:


> Our grommets are for a SMEV 400 series hob and we've just replaced them at only 16p each. They may fit the Dometic?
> 
> (SMEVPart No 181B Bush, 16p each + vat from Leisure Spares at Boroughbridge)


I wanted to replace 8 gromits and the seal around our two ring SMEV hob and found Leisure Spares very obstructive to deal with direct via e-mail and even more so via an agent. The price for the seal and Gromits was £75 - about half that of a new hob!

Waudby's found me replacement parts for £25 delivered - enough seal to re-do the sink as well since it will be a different colour once replaced.

16p each sounds great, I'll see if I can locate them in the catalogue and compare.


----------



## wirerick

Still Working can't believe it


----------



## wirerick

Still working. No problems what so ever after 5 weeks. Did anyone else try these if so how are your grommets?? :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat).


----------



## wirerick

Guess What :?: 





















 YEP STILL WORKING  and none have broke Brilliant :lol: .

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the cat)


----------



## wirerick

Evening,

Just an update on these grommets, its been 8 months and they are still perfect  . What a find any one else tried them?

Rick, Karen and Oscar (the Cat).


----------



## gnscloz

Ok give me a clue what bargain am I missing out on where do they fit?


----------



## aguilas389

*Grommets*

Well if they are still okay after 8 months I will be picking up a packet or two when we hit the UK next month.
Marion&Mike


----------



## HarleyDave

They have shot up in price from Maplins - they are now £2.20 (for a pack of 10) - I think I can manage that though. :lol: :lol: 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Devonboy

wirerick said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have got fed up with buying these Grommets for the pan holders especially @ £1.20 each :evil: .
> So today i bought these http://www.maplin.co.uk/rubber-grommets-29915 QT93B £1.99  .
> They are a perfect fit, we have just finished cooking and took the holders out to clean the stove and none have broken  . Which with the others they broke straight away :evil: .
> You get 10 in a pack so 20p each is cheap and hopefully they will last 8) .
> Hope this helps so give them a try for £2 nothing to loose.
> 
> Cheer Rick, Karen and Oscar (the Cat).


MHF does it again: Found this old thread whilst googling where to buy the grommets. Great tip, they fit perfectly but the price has now shot up to £2.39 a packet.


----------



## pippin

That's inflation for you!


----------



## MEES

The link does not work for me


----------



## Webby1

Found that the right sized plastic rawl plugs will also do the job for pennies.


----------



## HarleyDave

MEES said:


> The link does not work for me


Works OK for me - try copy and paste into your browser bar

Cheers

Dave

PS I have the same grommets in the Hobby caravan...


----------



## bazzle

Update on grommet price from Smev spares supplier

£1.07 each plus shipping plus VAT!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

bazzle said:


> Update on grommet price from Smev spares supplier
> 
> £1.07 each plus shipping plus VAT!


Taking the wee a bit there.

A folded Tea towel under the lid would stop rattling too.


----------

